# "further stay limited" condition



## sumandeep (May 6, 2013)

hello to all, 
plzzzzzzzzz reply

My husband is on student visa in geelong,australia.he has taken 4 times student visa to change his course as well extend his stay in austalia from 2008 to 2013. but he has complted one advanced diploma in 2013.other courses he left incompleted.also during last visa a condition of " further stay limited" was imposed on his visa.

in 2013 ,we got married and his visa is going to expire in end of jan 2013.SO he want to take student visa again.
1) whether he will get visa easily(as many times visa has taken and also condition is there)
2) if no what other thing we can do to get visa and stay in australia
3) if yes, visa hecan get, then whether me as wife as dependent can be added to his visa.

Please replyyy.
We are in big trouble


----------

